

Bugsweeper Full Screen. JS game like Minesweeper but with bugs ;) - ronilan
http://www.ronilan.com/bugsweeper/

======
pavel_lishin
Please add an option to mute the sound.

~~~
ronilan
Done. Hit refresh.

